# Cat litter for hedgehogs



## Max Power (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi, I'm currently using kaytee critter litter in my hog's litter box, which works great for heggie, but i go through it fast, and it seems expensive for the quantity. Just wondering what brands of cat litter people have had success with, that I might try? My main concern is that my little man likes to have his "boy time" while in the litter box, and I don't want sharp litter pieces getting stuck in his privates...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat litter isn't recommend for the exact reason you mentioned It has a tendency to get stuck in their genitals and cause problems. Many people just use plain white paper towels in the litter box.


----------



## Max Power (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey thanks, I'll try the paper towels 🙂


----------



## RandiRachelle (Apr 18, 2017)

I do use Blue Buffalo Walnut Pellets. They are about the size of yesterdays news. My hedgie hasn't had any boy part issues with it. They are pretty large pieces and blend in their poo. It's non clumping and has no odor but works really well.


----------



## urofan (Apr 26, 2017)

Have you tried using Kaytee Clean and Cozy white Paper bedding?


----------



## Apollo_Hedgehog (May 17, 2018)

two words: Yesterdays News. Absorbs smell, is too big to get stuck, i use it and my hedgehog does great 🙂


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

I use Yesterdays News. It's relatively cheap and lasts a long time if you keep up with scooping out the "undesirables."
It's also unscented and 100% "hedgie safe."

Yesterday's News Litter @ chewy.com


----------

